
Rrtr Is Dead, Long Live React Router - tlrobinson
https://medium.com/rackt-and-roll/rrtr-is-dead-long-live-react-router-ce982f6f1c10#.tmh7pl32d
======
draw_down
Sounds like the guy who forked had some legit beef (and wasn't just being
prissy, as I saw some people imply). Glad they could work it out.

